# From a piece of junk to...



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

...something mostly useful and hopefully not that bad looking (at least once primed and painted.)

So I bought a bunch of figs and vehix off a guy a bit ago, and I got taken...badly. It was all garbage. Mis-assembled, missing parts, broken parts, it was a disaster. So I've begun overhauling the whole mess: breaking it down in to component parts as best I can, filing and stripping everything down and kit-bashing them.

This THIS case we have a predator. I SO should have taken before and after pics, unfortunately I didn't think of it until I broke it all apart.

ANYHOW...the predator was missing several parts, had broken parts, the turret was literally glued on the body upside down (turret ring up, TC hatch down, and the gun was upside down in it as well.). The tracks were jacked up and the whole frame was twisted so the tank had a list to port. Pathetic really. You have to make an effort to do THAT badly.

So here's what I did:




































The remainder of the pics are here: http://picasaweb.google.com/OrdoHereticus/Predator

Next up priming and painting.


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

Good work any how! look tight and sweet!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Worst case scenario, you've got an Orky vehicle!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Naah, no Ork's gonna want that! It's _way_ too fancy-looking!

Well mate, as you say you didn't give us the 'before' pix, so it's really difficult for us to judge... you could just be lying about how bad they were, to big up your modelling skills :wink: - but that looks like one purposeful tank. It's looking really good now!

I once got an old Rhino from ebay that had the doors glued on inside-out. So heavily glued that I cracked the chassis trying to prise it all apart. Now I just use it with inside out doors (and a badly-repaired crack in the chassis). Ho hum...

:impressed at Elchimpster the Master Mechanicus type cyclops:


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Repair jobs are always tough, good work here though. I've gotten a few things in rough shape, but never near as bad as you describe this thing. You've really pulled it out though, definately a usable model now.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I know the feeling of being ebay hijacked. I've learned my lesson though and now only purchase things that I imagine will be in terrible shape.

I like what you've done with the Pred. The use of the Buildings Sprues is pretty cool. I suggest adding some rivets or my seals onto the PS sheets and filing down the flat end of the bars/rails you put on the sides. They look a little big. However if you get creative with the painting you can use the big flat areas for murals and such. Nice work all around though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice peice of salvaging there Chimp. It sucks when you are had like that. How much of the collection is fixable?

Also what colors are you going to be doing this in?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow El, very nice work on the salvage effort. Turning out really well.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks awesome to me should be very sweet once primed etc. 

I've been burned like that on Ebay as well, not on Mini's though, I've decided only to buy things that are in the box still.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

very nicely done.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Reconditioned Pred, nice, is that an overcharged engine hanging out of its arse mate?

You can always spot a dedicated hobbist by the fact that they are willing to spend hours rescuing a naffed up mini even though if they payed themselves half there normal wage it would have ben more cost effective to buy a new one.:laugh:


Good work El another mini rescued from a numpty.!


----------

